# Cube Wallpaper



## DaKe (22. Dezember 2010)

Hallo

Ich suche einen schönen Cube Hintergrund für meinen Laptop ? Habe aber noch nichts schönes gefunden ?? Hat vielleicht jemand ein Link oder ein schönes Bild ??


Gruß

Daniel


----------



## beuze1 (22. Dezember 2010)

*Cube Wallpaper*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaKe (22. Dezember 2010)

Hallo

ein seehr Schöner Hintergrund ?? Aber nicht so was ich suche ?? Mehr so richtung Cube Bike ??


Danke

Daniel


----------



## Thaddel (22. Dezember 2010)

Sowas hier?

http://wallpapers.free-review.net/27_~_Cube_Sting_Super_HPC_-_RX_Suspension_Bike.htm


----------



## Schabo Marc (22. Dezember 2010)

Bilder im Anhang


----------



## DaKe (23. Dezember 2010)

Schabo Marc schrieb:


> Bilder im Anhang



Hallo und guten Morgen

Komme gerade erst von Nachtschicht ! Die Bilder sind ja Klasse nur zu klein ??? Ist so sehr pixelig ?? Gibt es die auch noch größer ??


Gruß

Daniel


----------



## Schabo Marc (23. Dezember 2010)

auf der cube homepage gibt es bei jedem fahrrad solche Fotos z.b.:











ich kann dir die 2 anderen fotos per email schicken dann sind sie größer


----------

